# few pics of yotes this year



## hunter3015 (Nov 27, 2013)

First pic is my son with his first yote, the others just a few pics this year.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

nice... congrats to your son...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the year, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*MAKING MEMORIES WITH YOUR SON THAT LAST A LIFETIME CONGRATS-------SB*


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nick work to you and your Son, thanks for sharing pics of the catch circle...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing the catch memories! Nice to see the dls on the one yote.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Great pics. Like that dark colored dog. Nothing beats walking up and seeing the big dogs stand up.


----------

